# Canon Pixma iP8750 / iP8730



## jeffa4444 (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone figured out how to sep-up the wi-fi Ive followed Canon on-line tutorial and failed so far to get wi-fi up and running using printer on network via ethernet cable. Want to be able to print from tablet where I have adobe LR.


----------

